# Classified ads in Traditional Archery section



## Levo Archer (Jan 22, 2003)

OX, I'am new to the traditional side of archery,but i like the idea of all the traditional things being together,If it was posted on the general classifieds it would disappear off of page 10 within 6 hours,and 75% of the members probability wouldn't go that far back to look.(Also while i have your attention,Think about a Left Hand Classified Section)


----------



## gametrax (Nov 20, 2003)

hey OX, If you have read any of my post regarding the classifieds, you know that a lot dont agree with me. So take this vote as you will,dont know if others will agree or not. 

Im not a trad. archer. But I am an amature taxidermist and I get a lot of feathers that these trad guys use to fletch their arrows.

When I have some to sell, I always post it here. If I post it in the classifieds,it disapears to the pits of "not a matthews product" hell.  

So if its still ok,I will keep my trad ads here.


----------



## MARKSDRAGONS (Jan 24, 2004)

*classified verses Traditional arcgery*

Hello OX,
I am also new here and I have juxt noticed that I had a few items posted in Traditional Archery section that has been 
REMOVED, but I also noticed that there are still more items FOR SALE OR TRADE from other memebers . What is the difference from thiers and mind. I think this is a great site with a lot of caring
ARCHERS. I don't agree with pulling my postings, simply because I thought that this site was a place where ARCHERS are helping other ARCHERS no matter what it takes- like, helping someone finding a good deal by a FOR SALE or a good deal on a trade. or giving out great information or even one time someone helped me with a posting to send out a PRAYER for someone. Isn't this SITE is what it's all about - PEOPLE HELPING PEOPLE? I have had alot of help here and I really think thats great and I also think there is alot of great people here. But if this is not the case ,please let me know because by REMOVING my items that peop;e were responing to , I must not be in the right site. Does not matter where peo;pe get help as long as they can get help,
don't you agree?

Mark


----------



## Oxford (Jun 26, 2002)

No ads were removed but some were moved to the Classified Section. And instead of trying to move ALL of them I thought I would ask you folks if you wanted them here.  

OX


----------



## gametrax (Nov 20, 2003)

Thats why I love this site. While you have absolutley every right to do as you please with this site. Yall normally get our opinions before you make any decisions. This site rules! Kudos to you and everyone else that makes this site what it is OX!


----------



## Broker (Dec 24, 2003)

How about a separate "Traditional Classifieds"? If ads are allowed among the discussion threads I fear the discussion will disappear. This is just my opinion, but I don't want to have to wade through ads to get to the discussion threads.

DP


----------



## PineLander (Oct 28, 2003)

Bill,
I was wondering when the time would arrive for a bit of reflection regarding the usage of classifieds. Although I believe all of us are capable of using the Search function, it is rather difficult to stay abreast with new trad listings when attempting to go that route. Archery Talk has very high traffic re: Classifieds, but generally the traditional side of classifieds is made up of mostly bows and some other associated items that are posted few and far between in most cases.

I would suggest that classifieds be allowed to remain in the Trad section, but with a few guidelines and enhanced capabilites to keep things simple...

- Multiple items of same kind should on the same thread.
- Allow users to edit their posts in a thread without a time limitation (for the multiple listings)
- Provide the ability to edit Title of thread at any time. This approach would allow classified threads to be kept up to date regarding SOLD or CLOSED, as a convenient update.

Or maybe the possibility of creating a Traditional Classified Section. There is an increased growth in Traditional archery these days and I believe the existence of this thread alone is a good indicator that some adjustments are needed to keep abreast with the growing need.

I think we are all in agreement that classifieds are best served with the apppropriate audience in mind and I hope that a fair compromise can be attained to effectively deal with this situation.

Thanks for asking opinions of others... a very good way to make an informed decision.

- Dave


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

OXFORD -

'bout time.

Most of the stuff being put up for sale is pretty cool, but shouldn't be here. The classified forum was created for that reason, correct?

my .02

Viper1 out.


----------



## gametrax (Nov 20, 2003)

come on fellas,its not like this forum moves that much. 


i can post and come back the next day and find it on the first page with no replies!


----------



## ghostdog (Nov 23, 2003)

Oxford, cool of ya to ask. I tried wading through the classifieds a couple of times. 
I like to see guys posting their stuff here. Tradional archers seem to do a lot of buying selling and swapping, it is part of trad. 

I do have a hard time with posts like Marksdragons. Nice guy, nice product, but I know about it and don't need the repeat. in the discussion forum.

I would like to see a trad classifieds under the trad discussion forum.

gd


----------



## ERIC OLSON (Aug 1, 2003)

Ox,
I would love to see a separate "Traditional Classifieds".
Just below the link fo Tradional Archery on the main page.
The main classifieds move so quickly I have to search 10 to 20 pages to see what has been listed during the past week.
If this is not an option- I have no problem w/traditional items being posted here.this forum still moves slow enough (a page or 2 a week).
Thanks for all your time and effort.
Eric Olson

PS- A separate forum for firearms (the blackhole,dissappear forever kind) would also be appreciated.......Grin


----------



## brandoninaz (Aug 8, 2003)

This section of the forum doesn't have a lot of posting going on compared to the rest of the site, so I think that the traditional ads should stay in the traditional section.

If the ads absolutely have to be moved, a Traditional Classifieds section should be made.


----------



## AKRuss (Jan 10, 2003)

Since there aren't a whole lot of posts on the Trad forum, I don't feel the mislocated classifieds have been too big a deal but it could get out of hand. These posts really do belong in the classified section though. My vote is for a Trad classified section. How about trying a general classified section as well as, say, Trad, Left handed, and other stuff (other than bows and arrows)? That would really update the classifieds and make them far more interesting, at least to me. Just my humble opinion.


----------



## Lumis17 (Jun 9, 2003)

I'll go with the sentiment in the other threads that the classifieds, all of it not just trad stuff, needs to be broken up into different sections. 

Ever thought about setting up another vBulletin site just devoted to classifieds and linking the two together? The classifieds is certainly busy enough. It might be better when doing searches or using the View New Posts link to have the classifieds and normal threads separated. Just a thought.


----------



## brandoninaz (Aug 8, 2003)

Just gonna adda bit more...
I also agree that the classifieds should be split up more like;
Sights, rests, and stabilizers
Arrows and components
Traditional bows
General bows
Misc
Or something like that.


----------



## Thunder Wolf (Mar 21, 2004)

I am a junior member of this group so I can only share my feelings as I monitor things. I don't like advertising or selling on this group. A separate devision for Trad. classified is one way of solving the problem. Personally I am not interested in purchasing a bow over the net anyway. It is my impression that the large number of members and tremendous experience lends itself to learning through sharing. Many who would share will be turned off and stop following. 
You asked for feeling. Sorry but I don't like selling in the group.

Thunder Wolf


----------



## p8ntballnryan (Apr 5, 2003)

trad stuff here...but if it's like the bowsock thing, etc. Post it all on one page. don't create a new thread just because its a different color. 

keep it here...just not out of hand.


----------



## PineLander (Oct 28, 2003)

Viper1... you're a VIPER!!!! ...


----------



## Lilhunter (Apr 13, 2003)

I posted a few times to sell a bow on the classifieds and agree it goes waaay to fast. A trad, or archery classifieds is really whats needed here. Its great to have them on the tradbow forum however could easily get overwhelming should we really start selling all the bows we have all at once


----------



## 1/4 away (Mar 30, 2004)

I new here but agree that there should be a separate classified section fot trad bows. I have one to post but will wait until the powers to be decide where it should be listed.


----------



## p8ntballnryan (Apr 5, 2003)

post your bow dude...we all don't really care.


----------



## p8ntballnryan (Apr 5, 2003)

lets just keep it to TRAD related items...don't be sneakin in compounds and stuff.


----------



## 1/4 away (Mar 30, 2004)

okay, will do


----------



## Broker (Dec 24, 2003)

Oxford,
I see there's a new "Trad Classifeds" section this morning. That should satisfy nearly everyone. Thank you for listening & acting so quickly!

DP


----------



## Oxford (Jun 26, 2002)

my pleasure


----------



## ghostdog (Nov 23, 2003)

Wow, right on Ox. A tip of the hat to you.



gd


----------



## brandoninaz (Aug 8, 2003)

Thanks! This makes finding stuff much easier


----------



## p8ntballnryan (Apr 5, 2003)

well done man!


----------



## ERIC OLSON (Aug 1, 2003)

Thanks,
OX ,your ok......no matter what they say about you!.......Grin


----------



## thisbucks4u (Jan 24, 2004)

For shatever its worth, thanks for keeping the guys that need to seel seperate from the guys who want to chat. Good Idea. Thank you very much. A++++++ in my book. Keep up the good work.


----------



## PineLander (Oct 28, 2003)

Thanks, OX! A completely revamped Classified section.... very nice indeed! 

EVERYONE is gonna like the new setup!


----------



## Woodduck (Feb 23, 2004)

Fairly new here. Actually, I've been coming here to see if I could catch a bargain that some guy was going back to compound shooting and might dump here.
Have been lurking and read some good answers to newbies and I couldn't add anymore help; but this seems to be a good campfire...
Enjoyed reading the thread that turned into a 'Zen' thing instead of and argument. That was VERY REFRESHING!
Now; let me see what's for sale.
Happy trails...
Mac/NC


----------

